# Where would one find this Abalone Shell Blank



## renowb (Feb 26, 2012)

Where would one find this blank? It is abalone shell. I've seen the ones with the strips, but the customer is wanting one like this. And if so, what would the price be? Thanks!


----------



## Mapster (Feb 26, 2012)

That picture makes it look like they are still strips... If that is the case then Roy at the classic nib

CLASSIC NIB - PAUA ABALONE PEN BLANKS

I hope that is what you are looking for!


----------



## nativewooder (Feb 26, 2012)

Are those the blanks that Craft Supply is closing out?!


----------



## renowb (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, those are the ones, thanks!



Mapster said:


> That picture makes it look like they are still strips... If that is the case then Roy at the classic nib
> 
> CLASSIC NIB - PAUA ABALONE PEN BLANKS
> 
> I hope that is what you are looking for!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Feb 27, 2012)

renowb said:


> Where would one find this blank? It is abalone shell. I've seen the ones with the strips, but the customer is wanting one like this. And if so, what would the price be? Thanks!


 
Hi, if you've got about 3hrs to spare you could make your own.
I've made several that have sold well. If you have trouble getting some let, me know and I'll look if I've got enough Paua chips to make some for you.
Regards
Kryn


----------



## jjudge (Feb 27, 2012)

Long ago ... I bought inlay sheets of abalone shell, glued to tubes, and cast them in resin.
I think I got them from "The Inlay King" or "Duke of Pearl" (<--- yes, thats him) 

Ablam is the stuff  I bought -- swirly paua laminated sheets for guitar inlay. 

The chip blanks are nice. Both make beautiful blanks.
Too darned expensive to buy as blanks, for me, though.


----------

